# Copy to smaller hybrid hard drive?



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

I've got a TivoHD. I still have the original hard drive somewhere, but it's been upgraded to a 1 TB hard drive.
However, now I want to "downgrade" to my Seagate 750 GB hybrid drive (it's quieter, etc.)

I don't care about losing any saved data (meaning stored DVR'd shows). Can I use WinMFS tools to copy the existing 1 TB "system" stuff to the smaller drive?

If not, I'm assuming I could use the old, original drive, copy and re-expand, although it'll need a bunch of updates after that and possibly a re-pairing of the cable card (I don't remember which cable card was in what device at the time) since Time Warner pairs everything to the specific Tivo, unlike Verizon.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

m_jonis said:


> I've got a TivoHD. I still have the original hard drive somewhere, but it's been upgraded to a 1 TB hard drive.
> However, now I want to "downgrade" to my Seagate 750 GB hybrid drive (it's quieter, etc.)
> 
> I don't care about losing any saved data (meaning stored DVR'd shows). Can I use WinMFS tools to copy the existing 1 TB "system" stuff to the smaller drive?
> ...


You just back up your big drive than restore to the smaller drive as long it is as big or bigger than the original drive.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

m_jonis said:


> I've got a TivoHD. I still have the original hard drive somewhere, but it's been upgraded to a 1 TB hard drive.
> However, now I want to "downgrade" to my Seagate 750 GB hybrid drive (it's quieter, etc.)
> 
> I don't care about losing any saved data (meaning stored DVR'd shows). Can I use WinMFS tools to copy the existing 1 TB "system" stuff to the smaller drive?
> ...


Sorry, can't go to a smaller drive. Just copy your original drive or grab the image from one of the links you will find in this forum. Frankly, I've got my doubts about how well a hybrid drive will work with Tivo.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

If you don't care about keeping your recorded shows or saved data then why do it this way? Why not use a fresh image, let it update and go from there?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

lessd said:


> You just back up your big drive than restore to the smaller drive as long it is as big or bigger than the original drive.


Yeah, what he said.

Really, using WinMFS it is possible. I have used WinMFS to take my expanded OLED S3 down from a 1TB back to 250GB drive. Since you have an S3 HD you should be able to do the same.


----------

